# Mermaid Girl passes on



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

http://thespec.com/News/BreakingNews/article/659882


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohh no... I just watched a special on TV about her. Very sad to hear.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

She was an amazing kid.


----------

